# Dubai Shopping Festival 2009



## Swan Family (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Guys

Does anyone know when the 2009 shopping festival is scheduled. My family want to visit us when it is on and I can't seem to find any dates.

Thanks
Kelly-Anne


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It doesn't look like the dates have been fixed yet but it should start sometimes in mid to late January!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It usually starts in January. There will be information about it soon enough (post Ramadan).

I really wouldn't get that excited about it though....

_


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> It usually starts in January. There will be information about it soon enough (post Ramadan).
> 
> I really wouldn't get that excited about it though....
> 
> _



I've heard the same! A colleague of mine described it as being like the sales in Next in the UK!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

So does this festival have ungodly markdowns in prices on electronics or is it all just a big scam?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There should be! Being a woman, my main concerns are clothes and shoes, hence my previous comment!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Having been here a number of years, I have seen several shopping festivals and whilst there are some good deals, usually on larger items, I really wouldn't expect too much. Many shops have sales, but some appear to be 'Dubai sales'. By this I mean that prices seem to be hiked pre-sale, so that they can appear reduced. 

It really isn't worth coming to Dubai for it.


_


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> There should be! Being a woman, my main concerns are clothes and shoes, hence my previous comment!


So you're all ready to camp overnight for when the doors open at 6am?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> So you're all ready to camp overnight for when the doors open at 6am?


Lol! I've got all my gear ready! I reckon that if I start camping outside the door just before Xmas, I should be able to grab all the bargains!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Having been here a number of years, I have seen several shopping festivals and whilst there are some good deals, usually on larger items, I really wouldn't expect too much. Many shops have sales, but some appear to be 'Dubai sales'. By this I mean that prices seem to be hiked pre-sale, so that they can appear reduced.
> 
> It really isn't worth coming to Dubai for it.
> 
> ...


They used to do that at a certain famous UK Computer Retailer when I worked there years back. They would put all the Boxing Day sales signage out with the 'was £XXX' prices being from back in October - some of the prices were exactly the same Pre-Xmas Day. What suckers we are


----------

